
Satellite Spots Massive Object Hidden Under the Frozen Wastes of Antarctica - jbmorgado
https://science.slashdot.org/story/16/12/29/2153217/satellite-spots-massive-object-hidden-under-the-frozen-wastes-of-antarctica?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29
======
DrScump
Actual article here[0]... perhaps a better choice for the link:

[0] [https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/2489440/satellite-spots-
massiv...](https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/2489440/satellite-spots-massive-
object-hidden-under-the-frozen-wastes-of-antarctica/)

------
chmaynard
"Frozen wastes of Antarctica" sounds dramatic and very British, but I don't
think scientists think of an ice sheet as a wasteland.

